# ACS - RPL - From In Process to Awaiting Documents



## elagizy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello all,

After a long wait of 6 weeks, ACS changed my status from "In Process" to "Awaiting documents". 

Then they sent my an email from "Inge Kusumawati" asking for additional documents:
-------------
I refer to your application for Skills Assessment and wish to advise that before the processing of your application can be finalised, further documentation is required:
* Certified copy of proper and detailed employer references to support your professional experience from XXXX, XXXX, XXXX, XXXX
We require a proper and details reference letters from above companies. Statutory Declaration only is not suffice our requirements to prove your professional skills.
-----------

I took the RPL route, I was working for 5 companies. 1 company was accepted because I'm still working at it and provided official employer references.

After searching in many forums, I realized that I must reply back, hoping to get a response from them. Here is what I sent:

--------------
Dear Inge Kusumawati,


Thanks for informing me regarding my Skills Assessment status,

I wish I could be able to get employer reference letters for these companies. XXXXX, XXXXX and XXXXX are closed, I tried very hard to reach them, but I couldn’t get any info for where is my employers are. It took me 2 months trying to get any data about my past employers without any success, also I’m not sure if they still own the official company letterhead and stamps or not.


However, I have 2 colleagues that worked with me, 1 colleagues worked in XXXXX and the other 1 in XXXXX. Can I send you a reference letter from them including their mobile phones?


XXXXX is still opened, I’ve included their contacts and their address in my Statutory Declaration. I went to them twice but I couldn’t reach the manager because she is travelling. And they told me that only the manager authorized to put the company stamp. I’ve included her mobile phone with my statutory declaration as well.


Also I’ve supported my Statutory Declaration with business cards, applications that I worked there included on a CD that’s attached with the documents I sent.


Please advise me how to get the employer references and I’m really not able to reach them. However I’ve included physical evidences for my work there, will you reject my application?


It took me 3 months to prepare my ACS application and I already know that Statutory Declaration is not enough so I’ve attached many physical evidences regarding each company, please suggest me anything else in order to prove my professional skills.

Looking forward for your reply.

------------------------

What should I do? I'm pretty confused at the moment. Also that means I've to wait for another 12 weeks!

Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dear Friend
Asalamalikum

I dont know why do they have a problem with statutory declaration when they themself have stated on their website that if you have a problem getting documents from your employer you can submit a statutory declaration.

I hope things happens in your favor. My case is with Inge Kusumawati as well.


----------



## parvezj (Dec 14, 2010)

I got a mail from ACS asking for '* Certified copy of proper and detailed employer references' 
My previous and present employer doesn't give reference letters in this format on company letter head.
I am planning to send a 'Statutory Declaration'.
Do I need to send a statutory declaration for each previous employer, or a single Statutory Declaration with all the eployment details will all the supportings docs is enough.
Do we also need to get the employee references as Statutory declaration.
Can't we just attach employee reference letters as supporting document to the Statutory Declaration.


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

parvezj said:


> I got a mail from ACS asking for '* Certified copy of proper and detailed employer references'
> My previous and present employer doesn't give reference letters in this format on company letter head.
> I am planning to send a 'Statutory Declaration'.
> Do I need to send a statutory declaration for each previous employer, or a single Statutory Declaration with all the eployment details will all the supportings docs is enough.
> ...


Hi,
I believe that all the documents related to a company should be taken from the company on a company letter head with their stamp and sign and details of the authorised person so that he can be contacted. The is a preferred thing. 

Now in your case if you dont have a choice you are left with statutory declaration. Try to get it stamped and signed by your employer at least. it will help ACS make decide ur case withut doubts.


----------



## parvezj (Dec 14, 2010)

My employer won't put a stamp on the stat declaration 
But my question is, do I need to send a separate stat declaration for each of my previous employer.
And also how many salary slips do I need to send.


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

parvezj said:


> My employer won't put a stamp on the stat declaration
> But my question is, do I need to send a separate stat declaration for each of my previous employer.
> And also how many salary slips do I need to send.


My friend i will be honest with you. I am not an expert but i would still suggest. Try to get the letters from the companies in which you worked for last 3 years.. that is more important. because for Australia last 3 years in your field matters more. 

secondly to avoid confusions for ACS, you have to send the declarations/company letters from all the companies that you have mentioned in your resume or in ACS online form. 

If you dont, then ACS will ask you for evidence. You must be having an experience letter of your previous companies Right ???? that may not be too detailed. But ACS needs a detailed one. so you write a declaration sign it your self for each company and attach that short experience letter with it.

If you dont evidence for all the companies ACS might treat ur application as incomplete and would not process further. And try to make it quick as you are in india (outside Aus) you would have only 40 days


----------



## Siva7777 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi All
My Acs file is with Inge Kusumavati ,does any one have any idea how much time the re-assessment would take as my previous assessment expired ..


has any one applied for an re-assessment and got their assessment within 4 weeks , coz after 4 weeks my visa will expire

Any info would be highly appreciated


Regards
Siva
















adeelijaz49 said:


> My friend i will be honest with you. I am not an expert but i would still suggest. Try to get the letters from the companies in which you worked for last 3 years.. that is more important. because for Australia last 3 years in your field matters more.
> 
> secondly to avoid confusions for ACS, you have to send the declarations/company letters from all the companies that you have mentioned in your resume or in ACS online form.
> 
> ...


----------



## ann.ria.jacob (May 25, 2011)

*ACS Still "In Process"*

We Applied on 21st feb 2011 online application
documents received by ACS on 25th feb 2011
Application Status "In Process" till date
3 months is over. 
Managed by "HC"
Can Anyone Help me on this?
Do any of u guys have the same issue?


----------

